# App purchase day



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello everyone. I have been thinking of something like this for a while. To start off, I don't develop so I have no horse in this race. This idea comes up every time I am in the app store or using a free app with ads that has a premium version. Also the latest android vs iphone article here on rootz has me wanted to try and get this started.

http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/the-psychology-of-android-and-ios-users-r620

I want to propose a day to buy apps, either once or twice a month. The idea would be that if there is an app you are using a lot and skipping ads, buy it this day. Even a 5 dollar app ends up costing you less than 2 coffees at Starbucks and you get to keep this app as long as you are on android.

I know I constantly find myself saying, eh but there is a free version so why pay. The reason is because we don't want to be the cheap android community, and even more importantly (eff what iphone users think) we want to support our developers. They develop for fun but it is a great way to give back.

I am proposing the third Wednesday of every month, buy at least one app. Even better, buy 10 dollars worth of apps. That is 33 cents per day out of your monthly budget. Factor in that you will have the app for at least a year more than likely, and it is a seriously good deal.

I'm going to do this, it would be great to see the community get involved with this too.

Next Wednesday is the 18th, so if anyone has suggestions for an app I am all ears.


----------



## FatherSarge (Mar 12, 2012)

I kinda like the idea, but is this an indirect response to the Android vs iOS article posted yesterday?


----------

